# the birkenhead appreciation thread



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2015)

for all the lovely things that help make up this oft overlooked part of the north west


----------



## Supine (Oct 7, 2015)

Its a great base for travel. As long as you want to go to Liverpool or Wales


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't know it well but visited last year when I spent a few weeks in Liverpool. I loved wandering round the docks, great melancholic industrial heritage, thankfully not spoiled with apartments and waterside visitor experiences. Enjoyed the walk up towards New Brighton too. Think the Wirral as a whole is an underrated part of the country - bit of a backwater but not at all cut off thanks to the speedy Merseyrail and a really unique character to the place.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 7, 2015)

I once saw John Barnes in Next in Birkenhead, he was looking through reduced suit jackets.

Think that must be the third or fourth time i've posted that on here


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 7, 2015)

My sister has just moved to oxton
It has a good beer shop


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 8, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> My sister has just moved to oxton
> It has a good beer shop



Oxton is the 'posh bit' ...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 8, 2015)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Oxton is the 'posh bit' ...


I gathered from the posh beer shop


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2015)

Is Hamilton Square station back open yet? I'm getting the ferry Saturday.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 9, 2015)

hope so.i dropped mrs pingu off there yesterday morning to get her train to work before i drove down to swindon. so either its open or shes going to be reet pissed off with me when i get home tonight


----------



## Ming (Oct 9, 2015)

Skeleton records is always worth a visit. And Stairways for metalheads.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 9, 2015)

stairways closed years back mate.

its final years were not great ones either. the swinging arm is the current place to be


----------



## Ming (Oct 10, 2015)

Pingu said:


> stairways closed years back mate.
> 
> its final years were not great ones either. the swinging arm is the current place to be


Shame that. I was a regular in the 80's. The Swinging Arm is by the roundabout isn't it? I think my mate's band (The Jalapenoes) play there occasionally. The Commodore was a good pub which is no more sadly.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 10, 2015)

The Swinging Arm


----------



## Mungy (Oct 20, 2015)

the multi-storey car park at the back of grange road looks like a prison when i saw in on google street view thing. i used to live by there, in cardigan ave. i don't miss birkenhead 99.9% of the time. i'd like to visit again sometime though, it's been about 10 years since i was in birkenhead. i loved growing up in birkenhead, lived near the docks as a kid and spent many happy hours. the smells i miss are the nut factory that was just behind conway street school, the lairage down by the ferry and the tannery out by lairds - all of which are long gone. the nut factory  was on bromborough industrial estate, when i was last over that way.


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 21, 2015)

I never thought in all my life I would never see the words Birkenhead and appreciation in the same sentence.

Brick up the Mersey Tunnel


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2015)

Birkenhead Park is a thing of Capability Brown type beauty.  

Or was, when I last saw it, admittedly a while ago.


----------

